# Introducing Eights ! - by Bullbitz : A little puzzler based on numbers



## bullbitz (Aug 13, 2012)

From the maker of Fruit Drops and Balloon Drops now comes Eights !

Eights is a little puzzler based on numbers
Simple to learn, hours of fun
Add 3 and 5, match numbers 8 and above and let it grow!

http://www.amazon.com/Bullbitz-Eights/dp/B00JQ2PNNW/










The game starts by showing you a random set
of numbered tiles spread across its 4×4 board.

Your task is to merge/join the numbers.

5 can only match with a 3 to create an 8.

5 + 3 = 8

any number higher than 5 can match with itself

8 + 8 = 16
16 + 16 = 32

...

Match higher numbers to get your high score.

http://www.amazon.com/Bullbitz-Eights/dp/B00JQ2PNNW/










http://www.amazon.com/Bullbitz-Eights/dp/B00JQ2PNNW/


----------

